# Best wheelbuilder in Denver area



## honkinunit (Feb 13, 2005)

I already have a 36 spoke DA hub and an Open Pro rim. I need a front wheel built.

Who is the best wheelbuilder these days anywhere from south Denver to Boulder?


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

vecchios.


----------



## NiceBike (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Honkinunit!

I don't want to claim 'best wheel builder in the universe' :lol: ut: 

but.. I will give you my credentials to base your decision on:

I love buildin' wheels, every one has it's own attitude and is a sort of meditation

I was head wheel builder for Rol wheels for 5 yrs, 1000's of wheels built and several 100 of them were carbon wheels. I helped him build several prototype wheels for Interbike that had complex spoke lacing and lengths. Also during my stay at Rol, I developed a unique method to pre-stressing the spokes on carbon wheels, prolonging their life and durability. After that, I had a hankering to build and play with all sorts of weird spoke patterns and designs. There isn't a wheel lacing pattern that I haven't built (I know, terrible grammar).

You name it and I've done it...twisted spoke lacing, mixed lacing, radial, crows foot, 2 leading 2 trailing, 3 leading 3 trailing etc,..

I will guarantee the wheel for the duration of its life against workmanship defects and provide any necessary truing for 2 years. Thanks for your consideration!!

David 
Nice Bike
2435 S Broadway


----------



## honkinunit (Feb 13, 2005)

NiceBike said:


> Hi Honkinunit!
> 
> I don't want to claim 'best wheel builder in the universe' :lol: ut:
> 
> ...



Sold, if you have silver DT revos in proper length for a 36 hole DA 7800 low flange front hub and an Open Pro rim, 3 cross. 

I'm partial to the revos because I've been riding a set of wheels built with them on my MTB for 12 years and have never trued them or broken a spoke. Unfortunately, the wheelbuilder isn't around any longer as far as I know. I know some wheelbuilders don't like to build with them because they twist, but I honestly believe they can't be beat. 

Anyone remember "Bike Shop Bill" in Aspen Park? I swear the wheels he built for me in 1998 are incredible.


----------

